# Stowe or Okemo this weekend?



## abc (Dec 19, 2019)

"Normally" that's a question that don't need to be asked. But, both mountains are only 1/2 open!

 Question I have is which is more "fun" or overall enjoyable at their current half open state? 

Okemo is usually more crowded than Stowe. Probably true this weekend too? "This" being the weekend before Christmas. 

Any words of wisdom, with the open trail list, which looks like it might ski better and has more variety?

Or stay home ... (I have epic pass, so skiing is free) and save the lodging cost for later in the season

The somewhat depressing forecast shows sunshine all the way till past Christmas (better than rain, of course). So condition isn't likely to improve much next week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2019)

Those are the two ski areas I've skied the most in my life.  I'd take a half open Stowe over a 90% open Okemo. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Dec 19, 2019)

Stowe for sure...at least it has some pitch. I don't know the status of their snow blowing..not that they do a lot so its take what you get. My take is the wind today will scour a lot of trails so bring the sharp skis. I have a good time their just using a few trails since they are a full 2300 vertical. Think of it as a workout day. Lap Lord 20 times..that will burn you up.
Haychute and liftline for some steep sliding. Then rest on Perry Merrill and Gondolier at 40 mph. 
I'll be up there from 28th to the 5th. Sugarbush and Jay as well.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2019)

FWIW, there's a race at Okemo on Sunday on Wardance off the Blackridge Triple.  About 110 kids registered (I will admit to parenting 2 of them ;-) ). 

Aside from a few extra bags in the base lodge early and some extra vehicles there in the parking lots 30 minutes or so before the opening bell, probably won't effect the on hill experience there much, if it all.

With an early/mid pack starter in the girls race and a late starter in the boys race, I'm hoping to be able to get a few laps off the bubble in between watching my kids race runs.  Since my EPIC pass works there, I won't care too much how many runs I get on Sunday, even more so than when I'd be skiing on a discounted "racer parent" ticket on race day at places I didn't have a pass at!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2019)

Stowe.


----------



## slatham (Dec 19, 2019)

Stowe


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2019)

lolkemo


----------



## urungus (Dec 19, 2019)

Would normally say Stowe, but they currently well below half open ... only 3 black/double black trails


----------



## Tonyr (Dec 19, 2019)

If you don't mind the extra time driving Stowe is the no brainer. Even if the skiing is equal (which it's not) there is so much more to do afterwards in Stowe.

Tony


----------



## Euler (Dec 19, 2019)

The blues at Stowe are steeper pitch than the blacks at Okemo for the most part.


----------



## abc (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes, Stowe is longer drive. Also, for Okemo, I MAY be able to bump a bed for free. 

When Stowe is fully open, no question, I’d pay the extra for lodging. But is 1/2 open Stowe worth $100 over half open Okemo? That’s the question.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2019)

each night/day given current conditions at both? maybe not.  For two days? It would be for me.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tonyr (Dec 19, 2019)

abc said:


> Yes, Stowe is longer drive. Also, for Okemo, I MAY be able to bump a bed for free.
> 
> When Stowe is fully open, no question, I’d pay the extra for lodging. But is 1/2 open Stowe worth $100 over half open Okemo? That’s the question.



Yes.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 19, 2019)

If you've never been or barely skied Okemo give it a shot.  As much as people hate on the place it is absolutely massive.  You'll find some snow you'll like to carve some turns on.  

That said...if drive time/cost/lodging wasn't a factor...Stowe.  


My friend has an Epic pass and skis Okemo every single weekend.  He says he might go to Stowe this year a time or two.  Same with Mount Snow.  He's just as dedicated to the sport as I am- he just gets his kicks ripping groomers instead of trees/bumps/pucker-worthy chutes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2019)

Stowe groomers >>>>>> Okemo groomers

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## FreeRider (Dec 19, 2019)

I was at Stowe today.... windblown and -30 windchill...stuck on quad for 20mins hanging in the wind...all that said.... Stowe...okemo is a hill...


----------



## thebigo (Dec 20, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Stowe for sure...at least it has some pitch. I don't know the status of their snow blowing..not that they do a lot so its take what you get. My take is the wind today will scour a lot of trails so bring the sharp skis. I have a good time their just using a few trails since they are a full 2300 vertical. Think of it as a workout day. Lap Lord 20 times..that will burn you up.
> Haychute and liftline for some steep sliding. Then rest on Perry Merrill and Gondolier at 40 mph.
> I'll be up there from 28th to the 5th. Sugarbush and Jay as well.



Agree  - one of the reasons we keep a wildcat pass over cannon is that on hard/fast days you can get a workout lapping 2k vertical off an hsdq, not possible on fixed grip or low vertical detach.


----------



## abc (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks. I'm convinced.  

Except, I feel like I'm coming down with a head cold. So not leaving tonight as I don't feel like I can handle the 4-5 hr drive to either. But if I feel better tomorrow, I'll drive up early morning to Snow, and then maybe onto Stowe. (taking Monday/Tuesday off too)


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 23, 2019)

where did you end up?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2019)

From my experience at Okemo yesterday. Short of the line for Sunburst 6, the crowds were light. The snow is decent, definitely got scraped off as the day went on. Lots of acreage open to spread the holiday week masses around on, even if most of the wider snowmaking terrain only has roughly 1/2 width with dependable snow on it where the guns can reach. And honestly, the weather yesterday (especially after about 11 when the clouds burned off) was so nice (upper 20's to low 30's, no wind and a Bluebird sky), that it was just one of those days where it was so nice just to be outside sliding down the hill enjoying the sport we all love so much!


----------



## abc (Dec 23, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> where did you end up?


Ended up on a dentist’s chair!

What I thought was sinus issue turned out to be infected tooth! Had a root canal done. Now the pain is finally subsided, I can look forward to eating Christmas dinner. Weirdest tooth infection ever. But the condition isn’t hat great anyway, so I don’t feel like I missed much. 

Now hoping this weekend’s storms pan out.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 23, 2019)

Hope so..I'll be up there for the week.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2019)

drjeff said:


> From my experience at Okemo yesterday. Short of the line for Sunburst 6, the crowds were light. The snow is decent, definitely got scraped off as the day went on. Lots of acreage open to spread the holiday week masses around on, even if most of the wider snowmaking terrain only has roughly 1/2 width with dependable snow on it where the guns can reach. And honestly, the weather yesterday (especially after about 11 when the clouds burned off) was so nice (upper 20's to low 30's, no wind and a Bluebird sky), that it was just one of those days where it was so nice just to be outside sliding down the hill enjoying the sport we all love so much!



Mt Snow light or actual light? ;-)


----------



## Edd (Dec 23, 2019)

abc said:


> Ended up on a dentist’s chair!
> 
> What I thought was sinus issue turned out to be infected tooth! Had a root canal done. Now the pain is finally subsided, I can look forward to eating Christmas dinner. Weirdest tooth infection ever. But the condition isn’t hat great anyway, so I don’t feel like I missed much.
> 
> Now hoping this weekend’s storms pan out.



I’ll bet conditions today were pretty good across the northeast. I’m bummed I missed it due to car problems.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 23, 2019)

Edd said:


> I’ll bet conditions today were pretty good across the northeast. I’m bummed I missed it due to car problems.



Wildcat was spectacular today - deep and soft.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 23, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Mt Snow light or actual light? ;-)



The S6 on Sunday was generally in the 5 minute range all day from what I saw/experienced (Bascially the same as what the Bluebird was on Saturday) Most everything  I rode at Okemo on Sunday (granted my racer Dad obligations didn't afford me the time to get over to the South Face area, but I did make it over mid day to the Quantum 4 in Jackson Gore) was maybe 10 chairs at most, which is basically what I saw on most other lifts at Mount Snow on Saturday.

Seemed "reasonable" to my typical world, and likely FAR less than what I will be dealing with the 26th through the 1st, short of 2 race days at Berkshire East on the 30th and 31st!! LOL!


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 24, 2019)

abc said:


> Ended up on a dentist’s chair!
> 
> What I thought was sinus issue turned out to be infected tooth! Had a root canal done. Now the pain is finally subsided, I can look forward to eating Christmas dinner. Weirdest tooth infection ever. But the condition isn’t hat great anyway, so I don’t feel like I missed much.
> 
> Now hoping this weekend’s storms pan out.



Ouch!

Glad that got cleared out for you.


----------



## big_vert (Dec 25, 2019)

ss20 said:


> If you've never been or barely skied Okemo give it a shot.  As much as people hate on the place it is absolutely massive. .



You're talking about Nokemo in Vermont? Massive? Okemo?

I guess there must be two of them or something.


----------



## Edd (Dec 25, 2019)

big_vert said:


> You're talking about Nokemo in Vermont? Massive? Okemo?
> 
> I guess there must be two of them or something.



Okemo is large, by eastern standards.


----------



## big_vert (Dec 26, 2019)

Edd said:


> Okemo is large, by eastern standards.



A solid #8. Yes. MASSIVE- https://www.skiresort.info/ski-resorts/new-england/sorted/slope-length/

And, no personality whatsoever. Every run looks like the last one. What an awful place. I love the way you have to go through the beginner area to get to the other lifts. Great planning.


----------



## abc (Dec 26, 2019)

big_vert said:


> A solid #8. Yes. MASSIVE


Out of a total of some hundreds of mountains in the east? Yes, it deserves the "massive" description!

What you call "no personality", others will call consistency and predictability.

That said, I won't be going there that often. A few times a season is just about right. I'd prefer to mix it up rather than trying to squeeze the hell out of a lemon.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 26, 2019)

Best time I had there was after a 20 inch dump that shut the roads down the night before..Had the place almost to myself...with a good amount of Pow. It is kind of flat though..but that day it didn't matter..and the runs are pretty long. The Jackson Gore area had some good bumps. And a good burger.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2019)

big_vert said:


> A solid #8. Yes. MASSIVE- https://www.skiresort.info/ski-resorts/new-england/sorted/slope-length/
> 
> And, no personality whatsoever. Every run looks like the last one. What an awful place. I love the way you have to go through the beginner area to get to the other lifts. Great planning.


You trust that Website when it lists Pat's Peak as the 19th largest ski area in New England?

LOL

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Dec 26, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> You trust that Website when it lists Pat's Peak as the 19th largest ski area in New England?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Exactly. That site is a joke!


----------



## FBGM (Dec 26, 2019)

Lol at fighting over Okemo and Mt Snow. Both are flat. End of story there. 

Mt Snow is a dump when it comes to lodges and amenities. So if you trying to go pinky up, Okemo way better then that. 

There’s actually a town (lol town) at Okemo. But way better then the drug addicts and woods around Mt Snow. 

Both owned by Vail (so Vail suck factor at both)

Both are the same fucking size.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2019)

FBGM said:


> Lol at fighting over Okemo and Mt Snow. Both are flat. End of story there.
> 
> Mt Snow is a dump when it comes to lodges and amenities. So if you trying to go pinky up, Okemo way better then that.
> 
> ...


Hey iMuscles

Shouldn't you be out in Jackson dropping 40s switch in the Hobacks with big_derp?

Maybe work on your reading comprehension on the flight out there.  Thread is about STOWE vs Okemo.  Though with your juvenile obsession with Mt Snow, I can see how your eyes might have deceived you. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 26, 2019)

Some people need to chill out.  While Okemo or Mount Snow might not be your favorite, they are still ski areas that serve a purpose.  We are fortunate to have ski areas of all types large and small, easy and steep.  Don't hate on them or the people that ski at them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2019)

xlr8r said:


> Some people need to chill out.  While Okemo or Mount Snow might not be your favorite, they are still ski areas that serve a purpose.  We are fortunate to have ski areas of all types large and small, easy and steep.  Don't hate on them or the people that ski at them.


Agreed 100%.  Some people just feel the need to flex iMuscle and pound their chest about the ski areas they think suck.  

I like it all.  Hell, my three most memorable days skiing last year were at Lonesome Pine, Black NH and Whaleback.  

I don't need fancy lodges and buried snowmaking pipe to have a great time.  I also have nothing against the places that offer that type of experience. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm not a fan of ski area snobs either.

If you can't have a good time skiing wherever you might be you don't really know how to ski.


----------



## 180 (Dec 26, 2019)

Finally a thread that didn't devolve into whats wrong with Hunter, hahaha


----------



## Los (Dec 27, 2019)

If you were equidistant from all of the Epic areas, which would you choose to go to tomorrow (or Sunday)?


----------



## mbedle (Dec 27, 2019)

Does it seem odd that Stowe is so far behind on open acres/trails this season? Maybe I have a short memory of past seasons and how much they had open by this time of year.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 27, 2019)

Los said:


> If you were equidistant from all of the Epic areas, which would you choose to go to tomorrow (or Sunday)?



Vail, breck or park city.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Dec 27, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Vail, breck or park city.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Funny...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 27, 2019)

mbedle said:


> Does it seem odd that Stowe is so far behind on open acres/trails this season? Maybe I have a short memory of past seasons and how much they had open by this time of year.



Not much snow up there so far.


----------



## abc (Dec 27, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Not much snow up there so far.


Yep. Snow fell on us downstate mountains. 

Well hopefully this weekend will favor the northern mountains, at least that how it looks right now.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 27, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Vail, breck or park city.



:lol::lol:


----------



## mister moose (Dec 27, 2019)

After all the warm temps, snow eating fog and rain today, and the increase in temps since dark, (46 degrees here at Moose Manor at Killington and finally starting to drop), it isn't pretty.  I recommend looking into what breweries are within driving distance.  And ski within a half hour, hours of driving won't have a big reward.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Dec 27, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Vail, breck or park city.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Breck - Vail and Park City are too low.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Dec 27, 2019)

They dont blow a lot of snow up north. Snow predicted for sunday to wednesday though..we will see..im heading up sunday.


----------



## big_vert (Dec 28, 2019)

dblskifanatic said:


> Breck - Vail and Park City are too low.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Breckenflat, yuck - the western equivalent of Okemo.


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2019)

kingslug said:


> They dont blow a lot of snow up north. Snow predicted for sunday to wednesday though..we will see..im *heading up sunday*.


Same here. Merely a matter of exactly which mountain.

Leaving the Vail bitching crowd to sort themselves out hunching over their keyboard...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 28, 2019)

Sugarbush mon to wed..then stowe


----------



## drewfidelic (Dec 31, 2019)

big_vert said:


> Breckenflat, yuck - the western equivalent of Okemo.



While Breck does have a lot of very crowded intermediate terrain, unlike Okemo, it does have some good high alpine terrain, too, which is not nearly as crowded as the intermediate trails…


----------



## big_vert (Dec 31, 2019)

drewfidelic said:


> While Breck does have a lot of very crowded intermediate terrain, unlike Okemo, it does have some good high alpine terrain, too, which is not nearly as crowded as the intermediate trails…



Why have "good" (I don't agree btw) high alpine, when there's A-Basin close by that has GREAT high alpine. Breck is for Okemo skiers that want to believe those are REALLY black diamond trails, and that it isn't as insipid as it seems


----------



## abc (Dec 31, 2019)

A-basin is a one-dimensional mountain. 

The actual A-basin “regulars” don’t share your condescending view of Breck. In fact many AB pass holders also have Epic passes (now that they’re no longer getting a-basin for free) and frequently ski at Breck.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2019)

big_vert said:


> Why have "good" (I don't agree btw) high alpine, when there's A-Basin close by that has GREAT high alpine. Breck is for Okemo skiers that want to believe those are REALLY black diamond trails, and that it isn't as insipid as it seems


Right on man!

Ever ski any of the Double Black Diamonds at A-Basin?

GNARLY!!!!!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## big_vert (Jan 1, 2020)

abc said:


> A-basin is a one-dimensional mountain.
> 
> The actual A-basin “regulars” don’t share your condescending view of Breck. In fact many AB pass holders also have Epic passes (now that they’re no longer getting a-basin for free) and frequently ski at Breck.



So are you the official spokesdouche for "regular" A-Basin skiers? Love it when someone purports to KNOW what others (particularly a group like A-Basin skiers) think. I suspect that AB regulars would rather have a root canal than be caught at Breckenflat when there's so many other far superior areas in the local area. 

Like Breck would entertain snowbeach for a microsecond? Why would ANYONE with a pass to AB go to Breckenflat? Why? The long, featureless, marginally tilted blues? The rad douches who think a Breck "diamond" has any basis in reality (think Flatton), the "highest chair" that goes to a featureless, windblown peak? 

I know a fair number of AB "regulars", and Breck isn't anywhere on their radar. What a completely laughable statement.  You sure you weren't thinking of Powder Ridge regulars?

AB is a "one dimensional" mountain? So exactly what dimesion is that? Please give us all the benefit of your great experience and tell us what dimesion that is?


----------



## abc (Jan 1, 2020)

big_vert said:


> I suspect that AB regulars would rather have a root canal than be caught at Breckenflat when there's so many other far superior areas in the local area.


Your "suspension" is totally misplaced. 

I don't have to be an "official" of anything. I know plenty of Coloradans who have BOTH A-basin and EPIC pass!!! Many of them skied AB "regularly" when it was part of the EPIC pass. And they continued to buy EPIC pass and ski in Vail resorts. Those are the "AB regulars would rather have a root canal than be caught at Breckenflat" you suspected!

The "locals" enjoy Vail resorts as soon as the tourists leaves, outside of major holiday periods. They don't have your inflated self-important about one mountain over another. 

And there're A LOT OF THEM! A whole lot more than you "suspected"!


----------



## big_vert (Jan 1, 2020)

abc said:


> Your "suspension" is totally misplaced.
> 
> I don't have to be an "official" of anything. I know plenty of Coloradans who have BOTH A-basin and EPIC pass!!! Many of them skied AB "regularly" when it was part of the EPIC pass. And they continued to buy EPIC pass and ski in Vail resorts. Those are the "AB regulars would rather have a root canal than be caught at Breckenflat" you suspected!
> 
> ...




"suspension"? Not dealing with a full deck are you?.

Anyway, sure after the tourons go probably they'd use the pass other places, and Flail and Keystone could come to mind, but Breckenflat? Puleese. Like a MRG regular going to Bromley or Flatton to try something different.:roll:

And let's see, the tourons leave after the places close in April right after Easter, so what's left open? Wait. It would be AB, yes? Heroic cluelessness- you're approaching Epic. Epicfail.
​


----------



## abc (Jan 1, 2020)

big_vert said:


> "suspension"? Not dealing with a full deck are you?.
> 
> Anyway, sure after the tourons go probably they'd use the pass other places, and Flail and Keystone could come to mind, but Breckenflat? Puleese. Like a MRG regular going to Bromley or Flatton to try something different.:roll:
> 
> ...


You ARE the touron. And you don’t even know it. Keystone over Breck? That tells the whole story!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2020)

a-basin is better than anything owned by vail in colorado. 
in summit/grand/eagle counties i'll take winter park over anything owned by vail too.
breck is certainly overrated, but i prefer it to copper. agreed re: statement of useless high lift to windblown alpine bs.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone who says Abasin is one dimensional should leave this Website.


----------



## drewfidelic (Jan 2, 2020)

No matter where you'd prefer to ski, if you can't have fun at Okemo, or Keystone, or Breck, or wherever, you're doing it wrong. While we would all prefer to be at the mountain with the best steeps, bowls, and trees with no lift lines with fresh snow at perfect weather, most days that you're out are going to be some compromise. So maximize what you can, but just enjoy being out on the snow and never begrudge others for going to the flatter, more boring, more corporate resort down the road -- so whatever you prefer, you can ski.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 2, 2020)

thread took a weird turn...

A-Basin is great, so is Breck.  Plenty of stuff to ski at Breck that isn't vanilla, dude sounds like the jaded local from Powder Magazine.

I'll be checking out Keystone for the first time when I'm out there along with Breck and A-Basin.  I'm sure there is plenty of great stuff for this PA Dude to find interesting and challenging at Keystone.


----------



## Dickc (Jan 2, 2020)

drewfidelic said:


> no matter where you'd prefer to ski, if you can't have fun at okemo, or keystone, or breck, or wherever, you're doing it wrong. While we would all prefer to be at the mountain with the best steeps, bowls, and trees with no lift lines with fresh snow at perfect weather, most days that you're out are going to be some compromise. So maximize what you can, but just enjoy being out on the snow and never begrudge others for going to the flatter, more boring, more corporate resort down the road -- so whatever you prefer, you can ski.



this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2020)

drewfidelic said:


> No matter where you'd prefer to ski, if you can't have fun at Okemo, or Keystone, or Breck, or wherever, you're doing it wrong. While we would all prefer to be at the mountain with the best steeps, bowls, and trees with no lift lines with fresh snow at perfect weather, most days that you're out are going to be some compromise. So maximize what you can, but just enjoy being out on the snow and never begrudge others for going to the flatter, more boring, more corporate resort down the road -- so whatever you prefer, you can ski.



this +2


----------



## Edd (Jan 2, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a-basin is better than anything owned by vail.



Kirkwood, tho. Plus, Whistler/Blackcomb, shitshow that it can be, is quite something.


----------



## ghughes20 (Jan 2, 2020)

gmcunni said:


> this +2



+3. 

Hell, I've had fun skiing at Mt. Peter (Warwick, NY) with the kids not long ago.  Skiing a small mountain on 100% groomed man-made snow is better than sitting on the couch watching TV.  We spend too much time arguing about degrees of "better".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2020)

Edd said:


> Kirkwood, tho. Plus, Whistler/Blackcomb, shitshow that it can be, is quite something.



i meant to put the colorado qualifier in there. editing now.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2020)

Ive skied all these places and cant say i have ever had a bad time. Stuck in Denver i took a bus to Breck..found steeps and a nice storm at the top . A Basin was awesome as well. Considering some of the stuff we ski on here..a foot of powder on any terrain can be a gift.


----------



## Edd (Jan 2, 2020)

I was prepared to dislike Breckenridge and Keystone when I first tried them a couple of years ago but I had a great time at both. I was afraid of crowds but it wasn’t that bad (weekdays) and I enjoyed the terrain. 

The list of places I genuinely don’t like skiing much amounts to 2, both in the East. Just a matter of how they flow, for me. It’s pretty easy to have fun at nearly any ski area. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## gregnye (Jan 2, 2020)

The only ski area that I've left halfway through a powder day on was Okemo. There was just too much snow to ski it. Even the black diamond tree runs were too flat--couldn't even turn in the glade, just had to go straight.

Okemo is by far the worst large ski area on the east coast.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2020)

I got stuck there when a big storm closed the roads..18 inches fell and i did find a few runs that i could get going on..it is kind of flat..


----------



## Los (Jan 2, 2020)

Edd said:


> I was prepared to dislike Breckenridge and Keystone when I first tried them a couple of years ago but I had a great time at both. I was afraid of crowds but it wasn’t that bad (weekdays) and I enjoyed the terrain.
> 
> The list of places I genuinely don’t like skiing much amounts to 2, both in the East. Just a matter of how they flow, for me. It’s pretty easy to have fun at nearly any ski area.
> 
> ...



Which two?


----------



## Edd (Jan 2, 2020)

Los said:


> Which two?



Eh, Loon and Waterville do nothing for me. Not sure why, it’s subjective.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2020)

Edd said:


> Eh, Loon and Waterville do nothing for me. Not sure why, it’s subjective.



I am with you in Waterville. 
Loon if it wasn’t so crowded would be okay but i just cannot get over the crowding. Gondola is the main problem. Rather ski loon than okemo.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## big_vert (Jan 2, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> thread took a weird turn...
> 
> A-Basin is great, so is Breck.  Plenty of stuff to ski at Breck that isn't vanilla, dude sounds like the jaded local from Powder Magazine.
> 
> I'll be checking out Keystone for the first time when I'm out there along with Breck and A-Basin.  I'm sure there is plenty of great stuff for this PA Dude to find interesting and challenging at Keystone.



Anyway, Brekenflat is the least of all the I-70 areas, and yes, anyone who considers AB one-dimensional is completely and truly clueless. Taking Breck over AB means you have to be a Stratton "expert" who have a multitude of excuses not to ski anything over a green cat trail.

Keystone doesn't get a lot of love (remembering all of the Epicski posts), but I've had a ball there. Excellent area. Go up and straight back into the Outback and there's great tree skiing, and, there's a good Cat ride to some great terrain.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 3, 2020)

I was wondering if the Cat Ride is worth the wait and $$.  I have a friend of a Friend who lives in Summit County and has always shit on Keystone.  It seems the farther you get away from the base area the better the skiing looks. 

While I agree that the "trails" at Breck are kinda meh, there is some good stuff on Peak 10 and above tree line when its not a windblown mess.  I don't need to defend A-Basin, it speaks for itself. Totally worth it to pay for in my opinion.  I mean I bought a ticket and a bloody mary for $78!


----------



## abc (Jan 3, 2020)

drewfidelic said:


> No matter where you'd prefer to ski, if you can't have fun at Okemo, or Keystone, or Breck, or wherever, you're doing it wrong. While we would all prefer to be at the mountain with the best steeps, bowls, and trees with no lift lines with fresh snow at perfect weather, most days that you're out are going to be some compromise. So maximize what you can, but just enjoy being out on the snow and never begrudge others for going to the flatter, more boring, more corporate resort down the road -- so whatever you prefer, you can ski.


+++

People who had to put down other’s preference are typically the kind who’s *insecure* of their own preferences. So they have to constantly justify theirs by crap on any different others have.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2020)

abc said:


> +++
> 
> People who had to put down other’s preference are typically the kind who’s *insecure* of their own preferences. So they have to constantly justify theirs by crap on any different others have.




This is kind of like a "beer snob" who wouldn't be caught dead drinking something from brewery they consider inferior or a style they consider below them.  I'd much rather have a beer with someone who loves say a cold bud light or PBR, because they love beer, rather than someone who wouldn't even think of drinking a bud light or PBR because of the stigma.

I'd rather ski with someone who just loves to be out on the hill, regardless of where that hill is or who owns it. Skiing/riding is such an incredible sport, let everyone enjoy it in the way that they best seem fit, and if that's not your style, well then to paraphrase as bit from what John Kimmich, the owner of The Alchemist brewery, so appropriately puts on each can "don't be a d-bag"


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2020)

bud light is disgusting.

pbr is chill.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> bud light is disgusting.
> 
> pbr is chill.



I unfortunately drank too much lager in my teens and 20’s and can not stand it anymore. On the other hand though if nothing else was available I would drink it. [emoji1598]
It isn’t what the can looks like it is the taste. I do give one friend shit for drinking bud light but that’s just because that’s what friends do.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2020)

i'd probably pass on having a beer over having a mass produced light beer like a bud light, coors light, miller light, etc. it's not snobbery, they are just gross and taste gross. plenty of light craft beers that i love (any pilsner from suarez, a lot of low abv table beers, etc). i'll have a bud heavy, coors banquet, etc, if there is nothing else available but i'd never choose it from a menu. maybe a bud heavy. sometimes it fits the bill (ex - at a sporting event where they have blue moon, bud light, and bud heavy, the bud heavy is the easy choice).


----------



## big_vert (Jan 3, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I was wondering if the Cat Ride is worth the wait and $$.  I have a friend of a Friend who lives in Summit County and has always shit on Keystone.  It seems the farther you get away from the base area the better the skiing looks.
> 
> While I agree that the "trails" at Breck are kinda meh, there is some good stuff on Peak 10 and above tree line when its not a windblown mess.  I don't need to defend A-Basin, it speaks for itself. Totally worth it to pay for in my opinion.  I mean I bought a ticket and a bloody mary for $78!



Right - I think Copper is crap, but some like it. LOTS of terrain at Keystone, AND, if there's been recent snow, the Cat is DEFINATELY worth it. Trees off of Outback are a lot of fun. Bumps there too if that's your cup of tea.

Let me know what day the Peak 10 chair ISN'T a windblown mess. If you're an ardent east coast skier, it'll feel like home. If you traveled all that way to ski on real snow, then why bother?


----------



## skiur (Jan 3, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'd probably pass on having a beer over having a mass produced light beer like a bud light, coors light, miller light, etc. it's not snobbery, they are just gross and taste gross. plenty of light craft beers that i love (any pilsner from suarez, a lot of low abv table beers, etc). i'll have a bud heavy, coors banquet, etc, if there is nothing else available but i'd never choose it from a menu. maybe a bud heavy. sometimes it fits the bill (ex - at a sporting event where they have blue moon, bud light, and bud heavy, the bud heavy is the easy choice).



It's all situational, after mowing the lawn on a 90 degrees day, I want a Corona or Budweiser.  I couldn't drink an IPA or dark ale   in that situation.  Sitting in front of a fire on a 5 degrees day, give me a a heavier beer.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 3, 2020)

skiur said:


> It's all situational, after mowing the lawn on a 90 degrees day, I want a Corona or Budweiser.



Or a PBR or Yuengling!  I also drive 3 hours to Maine to our cabin near SR, and if the snow is good, will ski Mt Abram or Black Mtn of ME before shelling out $100+ for SR.  Give me trails with twists and turns, so tired of skiing straight boulevards.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2020)

Well..now that we have colorado resorts and beer out of the way...its dumping at Stowe..that..is all..


----------

